# Walker Wants Out Of Dallas



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

> "I've got to go, but obviously I'm under contract, so they don't have to move me,'' Walker said after he coached his team to a win at Centennial High in Las Vegas.
> 
> "I don't know if the grass is greener for me elsewhere, but there had been too many negative things with the situation in Dallas. They left me unprotected [in the expansion draft] and all the trade talks and they made moves like Steve [Nash] going the other way [signing with Phoenix].''





> "I'm patient because it's only July but I just hope I'm going to be moved before the season starts," Walker said.
> 
> If he isn't, then he said he would have to talk to coach Don Nelson because Walker started off "playing a lot of minutes before they got cut."
> 
> ...


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=1845597


----------



## Eatinthepudding8 (Jul 10, 2004)

Well let me be the first to say he is welcome to come to philly and play under his old coach jim o'brien, only if hes traded for glenn robinson of course. The Sixers do not need two inconsistant shooters/ terrible defensive players.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Yep, I see Antoine headed to Philly, but I think the Mavs will hold out until Philly gives them one of their bigs in addition to Big Dog.


----------



## PistonFAN81 (May 30, 2003)

I think that it would be pretty intresting to see if he comes and plays with AI, to see how the ball is distributed between the 2. I mean, AI might make Walker really good....


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

Why was he in LV?(Iwent2cent)


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

Don't the Mavs still have Jerry Stackhouse? I've lost track of the Mavs this offseason... are they trying to make a team with Glenn Robinson and Jerry Stackhouse?


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Nevus</b>!
> Don't the Mavs still have Jerry Stackhouse? I've lost track of the Mavs this offseason... are they trying to make a team with Glenn Robinson and Jerry Stackhouse?


I hope to god we don't...

I just want Dalembert. I'd deal with Glenn Robinson if we got Sam the man out of the deal. Its not likely but one can dream.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

He's a good player but also a big expiring contract right his trade value is high the Mavs can get good players for him


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

I see a Tim Thomas for Antoine Walker trade brewing....


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>sMaKDiSDoWn</b>!
> I see a Tim Thomas for Antoine Walker trade brewing....


Why would Dallas do that? TT is a horrible player and acts like a little baby.

Also if Walker wanted to leave he could have just opted out of his contract.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mavs Dude</b>!
> 
> Why would Dallas do that? TT is a horrible player and acts like a little baby.
> 
> Also if Walker wanted to leave he could have just opted out of his contract.


Is trading for Glenn Robinson any better?


----------



## banner17 (Jun 28, 2003)

Well Antoine most certainly won't opt out of his contract as he knows he will not get a max deal ever again. If he's lucky he might find someone willing to pay him slightly more than the MLE.

I love Antoine's heart - he is a true leader, which is something that can't be taught. I definitely respected him while he played for us Boston.

He is a nice player because of his versatility, however he is perhaps more than anyone too much of a tweener. He lacks the size and our athleticism to be a force on the paint to play the 4 and his lack of quickness and mid-range game makes him a liability at the 3 on both ends of the floor.

Antoine could be the perfect sixth man type of player for someone if he is willing to accept that role and only 30 mins per game. 

I wish him well. I don't see him fitting in with Boston anymore - maybe Miami would be a good fit for him, he might be able to play the 4 there with Shaq backing him up. Having said that, there is nothing that the Heat have or are willing to offer Dallas in return.


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>sMaKDiSDoWn</b>!
> 
> 
> Is trading for Glenn Robinson any better?


Yes because he also has an expiring contract and Dallas wants Korver, Green, or Dalembert with him.


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

I would rather have Tim Thomas and Kurt Thomas from N.Y.
for Walker and Delk.

I think that would be a better deal than Walker for

Robinson and either Green,Korver or Salmons.

But if we could get

Robinson and Dalembert than I would take that deal.

I don't think the 76'ers are going to deal Dalembert unless they
somehow signed Dampier.


----------



## kg_mvp03-04 (Jul 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>banner17</b>!
> Well Antoine most certainly won't opt out of his contract as he knows he will not get a max deal ever again. If he's lucky he might find someone willing to pay him slightly more than the MLE.
> 
> I love Antoine's heart - he is a true leader, which is something that can't be taught. I definitely respected him while he played for us Boston.
> ...


I think you are underestimating Walkers value he got like three TD last year on a stacked team, on many nights he was there best rebounder and PG. I think he will get way more than the MLE, Walker is better than almost all the free agents this year besides Kobe, RAsheed and Nash and those guys got huge salaries.


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

why in the blue hell would the mavs trade anyone for glenn robinson? do they actually want to get worse on defense?


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

S. Dalembert
K. Thomas
A. Walker
some rookie
A. I.

I would watch that team. Walker could help A.I. run the offense and provide two starters who have been deep into the playoffs. Thomas and Dalembert would be hustling role players. They can rotate rookies and McKie and the two. They would be improved.

One reason O'Brien left the Celtics was the trading of Walker. They would get to go to the Fleet Center two or three times a year! They might get more cheers than the Celtics team!

If this trade went down, who would be the better team Bos or Phi ?


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>LA68</b>!
> 
> 
> One reason O'Brien left the Celtics was the trading of Walker.


Actually, O'Brien was for the Walker trade. The reason he quit was because of the Davis trade, which send away two of his favorite players, and Dick Harter's firing.


----------

